# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  HP Jet Direct 170x

## Bob

Доброго времени суток! 
Проблема заключается в следующем, HP Jet Direct 170x при подключении к  сети и подключении к нему принтера перестает что либо печатать, хотя данные принимает и при подключении к нему все параметры показывает верно без ошибок. Есть програмка HP Jet Admin, но скачать её с HP.com не удалось, нужен номер на прогу. Если кто знает где можно достать, то подскажите, по ftp доступ у нас закрыт, если у кого есть то выложите прямо сдесь.. За помощь всем заранее благодарен.

----------

